# So I hear that some people hate



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 12, 2012)

*So I hear that some people hate vaginas.*

Vaginas.  Why?  They're kinda weird looking, but genitals generally are.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm sure this thread can only go well.


----------



## Percy (Sep 13, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm sure this thread can only go well.


Only time will tell.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you hate vaginas?


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 13, 2012)

only time i hate one is when its mine and its bleeding :I


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 13, 2012)

Personally, I hate half-finished thread titles.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 13, 2012)

It's a scary endless cave to which many adventurers have lost their lives

Venture at your own peril


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, and it's exploration expenses have cost men innumerable amounts of money and still none of them really know how it works. It does seem as though a man must pay thousands of dollars to DeBeers to gain access.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 13, 2012)

Is it ok to put vagina in a thread title?  If it is, I'll change it if I can.  I'm kinda new.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

They smell like fish, that's pretty unappatizing.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> They smell like fish, that's pretty unappatizing.


They do?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> They do?



But Yugi likes them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm3frOfpMaE


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 13, 2012)

This outta be hilarious.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> They smell like fish, that's pretty unappatizing.




Really?  Mine just smells like vagina.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> They smell like fish, that's pretty unappatizing.


Only when they don't get washed. Same as when someone with an uncut penis doesn't wash... it gets all cheesy. XD  Hygiene = YAY


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 13, 2012)

well my husband gets severrely turned off by "some" vags.

Its gotta be "perfect like yours" quoting him.

He said there were days he was younger. A pretty face woman would drop her panties and he would pull his pants back up/on. Its all on the person -shrugs-

Edit: that being said. Its very difficlt to watch any pron with him lol! Most porn stars have roastbeef lips.

Edit: I'm used to my own. So when I do see another womans. I'm not disgusted like him, but it looks weird to me.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

I like vaginas. They're fun to put penises into.


----------



## Ley (Sep 13, 2012)

vaginas are just vaginas. every time I encounter a new one, its just something else to be discovered.


----------



## Delta (Sep 13, 2012)

Ley said:


> vaginas are just vaginas. every time I encounter a new one, its just something else to be discovered.



And how many "new vaginas" are you encountering these days, child? -disappointedblackladyface-


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Ley said:


> vaginas are just vaginas. every time I encounter a new one, its just something else to be discovered.



This is my new favorite thread on the FAF.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 13, 2012)

huh. I like my vagina. I don't have much experience with other vaginas, though.


----------



## Zoetrope (Sep 13, 2012)

Cause FAF has a lot of gay.

I had a friend once tell me they looked like flower petals, another friend told me they look like a pile of roast beef. Yet another friend of mine told me that penises looked like eggplants. For the longest time I thought a penis could actually go purple when aroused. This creeped me out.

Yup. Life is filled with mystery.

There's nothing wrong with vaginas, they are not gross, and I think anyone that says so has some hangups/issues.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't hate vaginas, but I do think penises are more attractive. 

I don't get why people hate on genitals. I dunno, maybe it wouldn't be an issue if we weren't taught to be ashamed of them.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 13, 2012)

Such an overwhelmingly positive response!  It's wonderful to see so much vaginal love.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 13, 2012)

Nsfw: http://content.ytmnd.com/content/6/c/a/6ca9cb04287fb7cd906f1ef4641a0635.jpg

Huusband wanted me to post v.v


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

The word itself makes some men uncomfortable. They don't like hearing it and find it difficult to say whereas without batting an eye a man will refer to his dick or his rod or his... johnson.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> The word itself makes some men uncomfortable. They don't like hearing it and find it difficult to say whereas without batting an eye a man will refer to his dick or his rod or his... johnson.





W..why is this? Its so true.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> Nsfw: http://content.ytmnd.com/content/6/c/a/6ca9cb04287fb7cd906f1ef4641a0635.jpg
> 
> Huusband wanted me to post v.v



Oh dear god.  XD


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> W..why is this? Its so true.



I was talking about my rug.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> The word itself makes some men uncomfortable. They don't like hearing it and find it difficult to say whereas without batting an eye a man will refer to his dick or his rod or his... johnson.



... Johnson?

Also, vaginas are pretty awesome. They feel good, help keep the human race going, can bleed for a week and live and don't afraid of anything.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

Your poll isn't very relevant to the thread title.

As for the OP, I don't hate vaginas and I haven't a got clue but I'm not going to vote "yes I like vaginas."

like =/= not hate

I refuse to vote because I feel this is misleading, somehow.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> Nsfw: http://content.ytmnd.com/content/6/c/a/6ca9cb04287fb7cd906f1ef4641a0635.jpg
> 
> Huusband wanted me to post v.v



I'm thinking Arby's.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 13, 2012)

They look like big open wounds, which is gross.
And most of them pose the risk of babies, which is more gross.
I don't mind penises, though.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> Nsfw: http://content.ytmnd.com/content/6/c/a/6ca9cb04287fb7cd906f1ef4641a0635.jpg
> 
> Huusband wanted me to post v.v


Whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

Tis true. I do hate them. For two reasons:

1. The movie Aliens.

2. I find Penises to be more fun to play with. :3


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

This thread is full of great stuff. GG, forum.

But really, I look back at my ex's and wonder what the hell most of you are thinking with these grotesque descriptions. It must have been quite a painful experience.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

8 year olds, dude.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

In my one week of being active on these forums, my experience has been this:

80% arguments
15% genitals
5% relevant to topic posts

Congrats, FAF.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> In my one week of being active on these forums, my experience has been this:
> 
> 80% arguments
> 15% genitals
> ...



When did this happen?


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 13, 2012)

I love vaginas especially when you get to screw them with your penis... If I said *"I like bush"* would people be weirded out?


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> When did this happen?



Sonic ban thread, for all of maybe two hours. Harr.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

Mind if I do a J?


----------



## Zamobafood (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> well my husband gets severrely turned off by "some" vags.
> 
> Its gotta be "perfect like yours" quoting him.



lol. I'm pretty sure that answer is universal for any married man.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Tis true. I do hate them. For two reasons:
> 
> 1. The movie Aliens.
> 
> 2. I find Penises to be more fun to play with. :3



Aliens have more penises than vaginas and all of them are forcefully raping men to have their babies. :V


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 13, 2012)

I dunno. Personally I'd shoot this by Yahoo Answers, they have more qualified experts on the matters of sexology and sexystry.


----------



## Zoetrope (Sep 13, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> I dunno. Personally I'd shoot this by Yahoo Answers, they have more qualified experts on the matters of sexology and sexystry.



FAF is the only place I have encountered this phenomenon.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2012)

Vaginas are ugly, but that doesn't stop me stuffing my bits into them.

It's cos nobody allows me to.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 13, 2012)

Love the way vagina's look. 

More I look, the more interested I get ... >.>


----------



## badlands (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> In my one week of being active on these forums, my experience has been this:
> 
> 80% arguments
> 15% genitals
> ...



where do arguments about genitals fit in?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 13, 2012)

The only thing i find wierd is how other people can find them wierd.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no strong opinions eitherway.

 In general _all_ superficial flesh is something that sits in the middle of a ven diagram of 'ugly' and 'beautiful', it's surprising how subtle the differences between the two are in some cases.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought this thread was a joke... :I

Was I supposed to have taken it seriously?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I thought this thread was a joke... :I
> 
> Was I supposed to have taken it seriously?



My mission in life is to take everything seriously.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> The only thing i find wierd is how other people can find them wierd.



Babies come from there. :V


----------



## Bambi (Sep 13, 2012)

badlands said:


> where do arguments about genitals fit in?


Vaginas!

_ZING!

_


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

Bambi said:


> Vaginas!
> 
> _ZING!
> 
> _



Donny, you're out of your element.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess I'm going to throw my vote in the "I'm a straight male who likes putting my penis in my girlfriend's vagoo" side... 

Also, relevant.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2012)

Great now the yu-gi-oh vagina monolgues popped in my head and now I can't control myself.


I know some people are afraid of vaginas, but it's just silly.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Great now the yu-gi-oh vagina monolgues popped in my head and now I can't control myself.
> 
> 
> I know some people are afraid of vaginas, but it's just silly.



But babies come from there. :c


----------



## Contrast (Sep 13, 2012)

This thread has inspired me to tell a filthy joke.

â€œDad, what does a vagina look like?â€ a young boy asks his father.
â€œWell,â€ says the father. â€œBefore sex it looks like a beautiful flower, with delicate red petals.â€
â€œReally? Soâ€¦ does it look any different after sex?â€
â€œYes, but itâ€™s difficult to explain. Say! Have you ever seen a bulldog eating mayonnaise?â€


----------



## Percy (Sep 13, 2012)

There's seriously a poll for this now?

...no further comment.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 13, 2012)

Mmmmm.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 13, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Mmmmm.



I would so totally hit that. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2012)

Arby's makes me sick if I eat too much of it.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 13, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Arby's makes me sick if I eat too much of it.



Anything makes you sick if you eat too much of it, you tard.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2012)

I mean like physically ill and wanting to vomit after 3 sandwiches. 

Curly fries are delicious though.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 13, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I mean like physically ill and wanting to vomit after 3 sandwiches.



Just like reading posts in The Den.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 13, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I thought this thread was a joke... :I
> 
> Was I supposed to have taken it seriously?


It's whatever you make of it.  :U

EDIT:  Oh snap, someone changed the poll.  XD


----------



## Zamobafood (Sep 13, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I mean like physically ill and wanting to vomit after 3 sandwiches.



That was always the problem with the 5 for 5. No one ever makes it past 3.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 13, 2012)

Is that poll related to the OP? :i


----------



## Carnie (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> Nsfw: http://content.ytmnd.com/content/6/c/a/6ca9cb04287fb7cd906f1ef4641a0635.jpg
> 
> Huusband wanted me to post v.v



You have ruined Arby's for me forever, shame on you.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Sep 13, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Mmmmm.



Put a little horsey sauce on there....yum:v


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> Nsfw: http://content.ytmnd.com/content/6/c/a/6ca9cb04287fb7cd906f1ef4641a0635.jpg
> 
> Huusband wanted me to post v.v


Oh... oh -__-
I see now. Should've read the entire thread before asking.

Don't really have much of an opinion on vaginas though.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 13, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> Is that poll related to the OP? :i


Somebody changed it somehow.  It was about vaginas, not Arby's.  ;A;  This one's funny though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2012)

My late ass coming here thinking to see a discussion on Beef and Cheddar, but I see a discussion on fish.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 13, 2012)

Do I like Arby's?  But of course I do.  They serve fine food.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 13, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> Somebody changed it somehow.  It was about vaginas, not Arby's.  ;A;  This one's funny though.


Well, I'm guessing it is related... After seeing the picture that Kaeko linked.




XoPachi said:


> My late ass coming here thinking to see a  discussion on Beef and Cheddar, but I see a discussion on fish.


Fish?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2012)

They ruined my taste for oysters.

I feel like a lesbian every time I eat one now.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Zamobafood said:


> That was always the problem with the 5 for 5. No one ever makes it past 3.



I beg to differ. I can't get enough of those little lips of meat.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2012)

Zamobafood said:


> That was always the problem with the 5 for 5. No one ever makes it past 3.


No. There was never a problem. 

You got:

1. A drink
2. Mozzarella sticks
3. A sandwich
4. A curly fry
5. Your choice of another curly fry or another sandwich


You never go full sandwich.


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm apathetic to the frothy gash. I don't think they look attractive in the least, but penises don't look attractive either. 

The human body is gross.


----------



## yak (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll just leave this here. 

[video=youtube;U1sPyLnSRqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1sPyLnSRqs[/video]

[edit]
How the hell do you embed videos on the forums, come on.


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> You never go full sandwich.



Why not?  You can't ever get enough of those delicious folds of meat.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 13, 2012)

Moist, tender folds of meat. Very nice!


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

*Vagina: BURN THEM WITH FIRE!!!!*


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

I fear that I'm putting too much effort in trying to figure out how Arby's and Vaginas are related.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I fear that I'm putting too much effort in trying to figure out how Arby's and Vaginas are related.



*Who cares? I still hate vaginas*


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 14, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I fear that I'm putting too much effort in trying to figure out how Arby's and Vaginas are related.


http://content.ytmnd.com/content/6/c...f4641a0635.jpg  This was posted earlier in the thread.  (NSFW)


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> http://content.ytmnd.com/content/6/c...f4641a0635.jpg  This was posted earlier in the thread.  (NSFW)



*My eyes tell me that It's a burger used as a plaster. what is not to hate about it?*


----------



## Thaily (Sep 14, 2012)

Marazhu said:


> *Who cares? I still hate vaginas*



What's the point in hating something you're never gonna get anyway?


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

Thaily said:


> What's the point in hating something you're never gonna get anyway?



*Vaginas harass me everyday... I don't look for them... they look for me... *


----------



## Thaily (Sep 14, 2012)

Marazhu said:


> *Vaginas harass me everyday... I don't look for them... they look for me... *



Most of us call them "managers", but you need a job for them to come looking for you. So my question stands.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Most of us call them "managers", but you need a  job for them to come looking for you. So my question stands.





*
My job was to emit a scent to attract boys..
Didn't know it had diminishing effects.*


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2012)

HOW DARE THEY NOT LIKE WHAT I DO.



TeenageAngst said:


> They smell like fish, that's pretty unappatizing.



You know, there are females that exist outside of anime conventions.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 14, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> I love vaginas especially when you get to screw them with your penis... If I said *"I like bush"* would people be weirded out?



Nope, perfectly normal to like bush. If we're talking about the same kind of bush here.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 14, 2012)

moonlightserenity said:


> Nope, perfectly normal to like bush. *If we're talking about the same kind of bush here.*



Sure as hell ain't talking about the former president. 


The more I post on this site. The more perverted I become.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 22, 2012)

NSFW

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8879687/  So I drew some vulvas.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2012)

That poll. XD
God yes I love Arby's. Especially their Arby's sauce. But they're pretty expensive for fast food.



Ley said:


> vaginas are just vaginas. every time I encounter a new one, its just something else to be discovered.


You've encountered lots of vaginas?
Pics/video (preferably video) or it didn't happen. :V


As for the original question...
the Furry Fandom is filled with a lot of gay guys. Some of those gay furries are misogynists/sexist and immature as fuck. So they'll act like vaginas are the most evil things on the planet even though no one is forcing them to look at them or even touch them.

Also, some vaginas can be kinda nasty if they're unwashed or look like roast beef city.


----------



## 4legdmonstr (Sep 22, 2012)

No, I don't hate them at all. 'Cuz my mommy has one, and she says that I'm the most handsomest man in the world.


----------



## Yago (Sep 22, 2012)

I answered the question as it read.

That is, I do like Arby's. It's pretty boss, and those curly fries...

As for vagina, it's alright. I'm pretty much gay, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> But babies come from there. :c



Sounds like a pretty good reason to hate them to me~!


----------



## 4legdmonstr (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually, half-baby cells come from penises, so we should hate them, too.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

Vaginas are ugly but in a beautiful sort of way.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2012)

Yago said:


> I answered the question as it read.
> 
> That is, I do like Arby's. It's pretty boss, and those curly fries...
> 
> As for vagina, it's alright. I'm pretty much gay, though.



Dude, you KNOW how straight I am, but even I find a dick better to look at than...MEEOOWWW. Not in an arousing sort of way, but if I was forced to look at one or the other, cawk it is.

I like the curly fries, mozzarella sticks, Jamocha shake combo. Fucking delicious.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 23, 2012)

You bastards made me want to go get Arbys. It was damn good though.

I love how people call the entire female genitals "Vagina" when it's actually called Vulva, and the roast beef part is the inner labia or labia minora.

Also, I believe that many women have smoother labia that turn roast beef or mudflap when they are turned on. A former girlfriend had labia that were smooth when non-aroused and would go all chicken waddle when she was horny.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 23, 2012)

If it smells like fish but tastes like chicken, hold your nose and keep on lickin'.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 23, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> You bastards made me want to go get Arbys. It was damn good though.
> 
> I love how people call the entire female genitals "Vagina" when it's actually called Vulva, and the roast beef part is the inner labia or labia minora.
> 
> Also, I believe that many women have smoother labia that turn roast beef or mudflap when they are turned on. A former girlfriend had labia that were smooth when non-aroused and would go all chicken waddle when she was horny.




Vulva unfortunately sounds very clinical.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2012)

Vulva sounds vulgar.

I just stick with words like Minge.

I love that word.

Minge minge miiiiiinge


----------



## Magick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yago said:


> I answered the question as it read.
> 
> That is, I do like Arby's. It's pretty boss, and those curly fries...
> 
> As for vagina, it's alright. I'm pretty much gay, though.



This. Though I'm just straight up gay, well "Straight" but you know what I mean.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2012)

Actually, I have no problem with labia, but I really don't like roast beef sandwiches.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 23, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Vulva sounds vulgar.
> 
> I just stick with words like Minge.
> 
> ...


I've never heard that word.  Does it mean vagina?


----------



## Solaroo (Sep 23, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> If it smells like fish but tastes like chicken, hold your nose and keep on lickin'.


My bi friend (girl) said this to me when we were eating and it made me legitimately upset.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't get the whole "smells like fish" thing. Are there seriously women who have vaginas that smell like seafood?


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 23, 2012)

First girlfriend I did it with had a pretty smelly one. She didn't seem to take care of herself very well. Man did my fingers smell sometimes...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> I've never heard that word.  Does it mean vagina?



Or vuvla, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 23, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Or vuvla, depending on how you look at it.


Ah, ok.  Good to know, thank you.


----------

